# Tri Tronics G2?



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Dont think anyone ever reads the product review board(any tiem Im on it-nobody else is),so I thought to post it here-hope its ok Chris-

What is the overall happiness with Tri Tronics' New collars G-2? 
I"m thinking of adding another collar and would like to know before I do!
My other collar is a Dogtra, I'm happy with it-but do prefer the design of TT collars and transmitters(always have).
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Billie said:


> Dont think anyone ever reads the product review board(any tiem Im on it-nobody else is),so I thought to post it here-hope its ok Chris-
> 
> What is the overall happiness with Tri Tronics' New collars G-2?
> I"m thinking of adding another collar and would like to know before I do!
> ...


I LOVE mine. No complaints. Easier and faster to charge. New transmitter is very comfortable. I went from a one-dog to two-dog system, something I didn't think I'd ever really care to have. But after I used a friend's two-dog system, I loved it. Got a 2-dog and now when we're training, we can be suiting up the next dog and not have to worry about switching transmitters, just have to flip the switch...

Even if I'm rotating the dogs by myself, because all the help is in the field... If there's enough time as the dog returns from the last mark, I have that 2nd collar to get the next dog ready and can swap out more quickly and easily...

-K


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Just the kind of feedback I wanted! How long have you had yours Kristie?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Billie said:


> What is the overall happiness with Tri Tronics' New collars G-2?


I love mine also, I had to send it back once when the transmitter and receiver (collar) quit communicating, they gave me a new collar and everything works great. The high end is relatively hot too.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I like mine (the 500 series G2). I've already dropped the waterproof transmitter in the water last season in Arkansas. I was very happy that I paid for a transmitter that was waterproof.

My only complaint is that the collar can be accidentaly turned off if the dog pulls on the collar hard enough. Before my dog was steady and I was holding him on lead, slip cord or just by the collar, he pulled on the collar hard enough to push the on/off button once or twice. Now that he is steady and I don't have to manhandle him any more it isn't much of an issue. That would be my only complaint. It is a great collar IMO...oh and buy it from Dogs Afield - they are great folks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

HuntinDawg said:


> I like mine (the 500 series G2). I've already dropped the waterproof transmitter in the water last season in Arkansas. I was very happy that I paid for a transmitter that was waterproof.
> 
> My only complaint is that the collar can be accidentaly turned off if the dog pulls on the collar hard enough. Before my dog was steady and I was holding him on lead, slip cord or just by the collar, he pulled on the collar hard enough to push the on/off button once or twice. Now that he is steady and I don't have to manhandle him any more it isn't much of an issue. That would be my only complaint. It is a great collar IMO...oh and buy it from Dogs Afield - they are great folks!


YES, I guess that is my one complaint... It can be shut off if you're moving the dog around by the collar. Strange that it's that sensitive... 

I've had mine almost a year. I got it after the Mike Lardy workshop I went to last July -- used the 25% off from the workshop. I also have the 500 G2.


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

*tri-tronics*

i have been happy with my 500 G-2 two dog. only problem so far was one of the collar strap holders on the receiver broke. Not sure how considering it is made of bulletproof material. Called tri-tronics and they sent me another one the next day. Great customer service! good thing about the 2-dog is that if one receiver does go down you can keep on training while the other is getting repaired. The new G-2 has an incredible battery life and completely recharges in 2 hours!

jason


----------



## Norm 66 (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm very happy with my G-2 500. It holds a charge forever and is perfect sized. It has really held up to some abuse like getting run over by a one ton and submerged for a couple of days in our pond.


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

I have G2 PRO 200 2 dog set -up and really love it. Charging is easy and they hold a charge for a long time. Its easier to turn the collar on and off and the transmitter seems to be the perfect size. I wish they would make the battery pack idiot proof as (I heard) it is possible to reverse the polarity and fry the unit   I am sure they would have GREAT customer service if thay were to actually happen to someone. :wink:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

kristie said:


> HuntinDawg said:
> 
> 
> > I like mine (the 500 series G2). I've already dropped the waterproof transmitter in the water last season in Arkansas. I was very happy that I paid for a transmitter that was waterproof.
> ...


I have an unrelated question - do you hold/restrain the dog by the ecollar???

Anytime I need to restrain a dog for what ever reasn they get a flat buckle collar to wear and it is placed so it does not touch or pull on the ecollar. Once and only once did I make the mistake of not doing this and Flash got a nice boo-boo for my stupidity. Even when using a slip lead it is placed high enough as not to interfer with the collar.

Oh well, maybe I'm reading your posts incorrectly....

FOM


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

FOM said:


> kristie said:
> 
> 
> > HuntinDawg said:
> ...


FOM, this is just the second retriever I have trained and the first one was Amish, so I'm new to this e-collar thing. After he turned off the collar by pulling on it, I started having him wear 2 collars so I could hold him by the other one. Now I don't worry about the second collar because I don't have to restrain him anymore.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Not trying to hijack the thread but I have an additional question. I currently am using the Pro 1000 from several years ago. When I went to the Lardy seminar and got the 25% off, and they said that would be the last year of discounts!!!<VBG> I had been using a older LR 500T. When switching I found that my momentary corrections were not getting the response I was used to. One day the Pro ran out of juice and I used the LR 500T again, what a difference. What I figured out was that the Pro series had a much shorter duration of the momentary stimulation. Also is not quite as hot as the 500 LR. So unless I am at the line or worried about a pop were I like momentary, I tend to keep the transmitter on continuous and vary the time I hold the button depending on how much correction I want. Learned that from Lardy also.

So considering upgrading to the smaller G2 I am wondering if there is a difference in stimulation levels or duration. I am comfortable with what I have and do not want to learn a new collar. If the G2 stimulates just like the Pro then I might take the plunge. I did get a G2 sport for Christmas that I use when hunting, love the smaller transmitter. I really do not need another collar, but hey, Honey, it new technology right!!!<VBG>.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

NateB said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread but I have an additional question. I currently am using the Pro 1000 from several years ago. When I went to the Lardy seminar and got the 25% off, and they said that would be the last year of discounts!!!<VBG> I had been using a older LR 500T. When switching I found that my momentary corrections were not getting the response I was used to. One day the Pro ran out of juice and I used the LR 500T again, what a difference. What I figured out was that the Pro series had a much shorter duration of the momentary stimulation. Also is not quite as hot as the 500 LR. So unless I am at the line or worried about a pop were I like momentary, I tend to keep the transmitter on continuous and vary the time I hold the button depending on how much correction I want. Learned that from Lardy also.
> 
> So considering upgrading to the smaller G2 I am wondering if there is a difference in stimulation levels or duration. I am comfortable with what I have and do not want to learn a new collar. If the G2 stimulates just like the Pro then I might take the plunge. I did get a G2 sport for Christmas that I use when hunting, love the smaller transmitter. I really do not need another collar, but hey, Honey, it new technology right!!!<VBG>.


This is COMPLETELY INTUITIVE on my part. NOT founded in any research... I've found that my dogs are working on average a level lower than they were on my 500xl. I normally had everyone around a 4 or 5, with a few exceptions. Now, most dogs are on a 3 or 4. The momentary works nicely in my opinion, but I am also used to keeping it on continuous and doing a nick. HOWEVER, I think there are times (esp with more sensitive dogs) that the momentary is preferable. Because even if you "create" a nick with the continuous, it's still more than what the momentary is... In a lot of cases, momentary is completely useless because it's such a tiny correction (at particular levels with particular dogs). But there are times that that tiny correction can give exactly what you need...

I think you'd be happy with it. Just the ease of use, quickness of charging, etc. is worth it.

-K


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

I love my G2 Flyway the smaller waterproof transmitters are great.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## ColoAngler (Mar 20, 2006)

As a rookie to collars, I gotta say I love my 500 G2. It gets out of the way real quick, the positive contact buttons are perfectly placed and require a decicive action, so they prevent accidental nicks. The trough protects the buttons so I can pocket it without unintentional nicks. The best part was using it through collar conditioning and other training for 27 days before I recharged it. Didn't have to, but thought 'this thing isn't atomic and can't go forever.'

I wish I'd bought this rather than going for a bargain 'other brand' model.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I'll pretty much echo what everyone else has said. I've had my G2 for probably a year and so far so good.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Some new collars "nic' and some dont- Guess their new invention does! 
Thanks for the feedback, I'll order soon.


----------



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

I bought the 500 G2 and have almost nothing but good things to say about it. I like the samller Xmitter and quicker charging time, as others have said. The trickle charge is a nice feature, as is the option of having a 2nd battery on standby. 

The ONLY negative comment I have is this: If you put the Xmitter in your back pocket, then take it out while turning it even a little bit, the battery will twist off. I talked with John Sinclair about this and he told me I was the 1st person who'd mentioned it, but he was afraid that might be an issue when they designed the unit. I've solved this problem by pulling the Xmitter out of my back pocket without rotating it @ all. I wouldn't trade it for any other product on the market. 

Rob


----------



## 3 dog knight (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob New said:


> If you put the Xmitter in your back pocket, then take it out while turning it even a little bit, the battery will twist off.
> Rob


I'd bet your missing the gasket that goes between the batt, and the unit. I'd call TT and get it fixed.

3DK


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Rob....check your PM's. :wink:


----------



## L. Zell (Jan 24, 2005)

Has anyone used the new G2 when it was cold yet? My #1 complaint with my older TT is the blasted thing is worthless anytime the temp gets below freezing. If I still lived in SD it would've been in the trash after the first year.


----------



## thunderdog (Feb 19, 2003)

Rob,

You are not the only one that has that problem. Happens to me on a regular basis also. Other than that, I really like the new G2. I've had mine for about 3 months now and really like it. The new charging system is much better than anything else on the market.

Joe


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

I have had a Pro 100 G2 two dog model since about April. I like the collar. It works well not to mention I like the fact that transmitter is waterproof. I tested that one day when I had to go in after a dog that got hung up in deocy lines while training. My mobile phone & pager were done for after a going in the drink! 

But I did have to send one of my collars in as it went out on me. Worked fine one day the next doy woouldn't even turn on. Charged it still nothing. I called up Tri tronics and they sent me out a brand new one. They have great customer service!!


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a Pro 200 G2 to go along with my older Pro 200. I like everthying about it except the collar charging cradle is a little chintzy. It fell apart soon after I got it. Kept putting it back together. Finally got fed up and called them - lo behold there is a new cradle on the way next am.

I have had mine since February. Wisconsin is wee bit brisk at that time of the year. At no point did I have any battery or power issues with the new collar.


----------

